# Calvert brick



## Digging Up Bottles

Hey guys! It's been a while since I've posted. Anyway, today my friend and I were walking through the woods and we found a few bricks. This was the only one that had any identification on it. All it says is CALVERT. It looks pretty old...what do you guys think? Also, how common are these? Thanks![attachment=20131117_142557.jpg]


----------



## sandchip

Don't know a thing about it, but I like it.  Got an end shot, and one of the side opposite the embossing?  Just wondering if it was structural or a paver.


----------



## Digging Up Bottles

[attachment=019.jpg]Here's one of the side


----------



## epackage

I imagine there are millions of them out there, most still in place on the face of buildings... CALVERT brand was made Victor Cushwa & Sons in Williamsport, MD. Cushwa was bought out by the Redland Brick Inc and today has merged into Belden Brick.From the "Quad - State Business Journal," May 1999:[blockquote]Baltimore's Camden Yards and Ravens Stadium blend as comfortably into their urban landscape as the older structures around them, but much of their exterior beauty comes from the rural countryside of western Maryland. The brick for the major league baseball and football stadiums was made at Redland Brick Inc.'s Cushwa Plant in Williamsport, Md.Like most U.S. brick manufacturers, Redland's Cushwa plant is located near its raw materials: high grade clay with good ceramic properties and shale. Although shale is a sedimentary rock, it is formed from compressed mud and chemicals similar to clay so it is a common material for bricks.. The Cushwa plant has been producing bricks for over a century, and its 300 acres contain enough clay and shale for 100 more years. The brickyard was started in 1872 by Victor Cushwa and remained a family-owned business until 1987 when it was bought by a British company, Steetley PLC., which also owned two other American brick manufacturers, KF in Connecticut and Harmar, located near Pittsburgh.In 1992, Steetley was acquired by Redland, PLC, another British company which at that time was the largest brick company in the world. The next year, all three American brick companies were consolidated into Redland Brick Inc. In 1996, Ohio-based Belden Brick Co. purchased Redland Brick Inc.Today, Redland Brick Inc. has annual sales of $30 million and employs 240 people; 116 people work at the Cushwa plant. Redland's corporate office is in Williamsport, in a Williamsburg-style building built in 1973 of (what else!) brick. When a two-story addition was built last year, the new hand-moulded rose-colored bricks matched perfectly.[/blockquote]


----------



## Digging Up Bottles

[attachment=020.jpg]And here's one of the opposite end of the embossing


----------



## Digging Up Bottles

Thanks for the info epackage!


----------

